# Need help identifying this



## omeidea47 (Sep 20, 2013)

I am a newbie to this site . I have been back yard vineyard for some time now...never saw this happening. Could someone help me identify what's going on here?


----------



## spaniel (Sep 20, 2013)

I can't say for sure, but I've read that aerial rooting can result from frost damage, very wet growing conditions, or the two combined. If your location (Nevada) is accurate, I find it hard to believe either is the case.

However, those roots are coming out of what looks like splits in the cordons from some sort of damage.


----------



## blumentopferde (Sep 20, 2013)

Eek, looks disgusting! :<

I've read that aerial rooting may be a result of herbicide damage. Substances like "Garlon" and "Starane" may cause this, but that should rather happen on the green parts of the plant than on old wood...


----------



## btom2004 (Sep 20, 2013)

I've No idea of what that is. I've posted to bump this thread, for further assistance from other members. I'm starting a small vineyard and may need to know more about this.


----------



## grapeman (Sep 20, 2013)

In your other post you mentioned you lost the vines. Did the vines die as in brown? This is aerial rooting but we need more information on the background to deicde a possible remedy. What variety is it? How old are the vines? Did they die or just have these roots? Any other info you can give us would help.


----------



## btom2004 (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks for coming to help grapeman, that's some nasty looking stuff there.


----------



## Logwerx (Sep 20, 2013)

It's the Aliens breaking out, watch out they are here to steal all the wine to power their spacecraft.


----------



## omeidea47 (Sep 21, 2013)

At first I noticed yield dropped considerable, the grapes dried up on the vine. Then one vine died, then the yield on the others dropped and this year there were no grapes only further die back of the stem.


----------



## mrandal (Dec 31, 2013)

It does have damage, probably freeze damage, followed by aerial roots, and then crown gall finished them off. Some use WD-40, altho not EPA approved. There is aa similar product labeled for grapes, galltrol I think. The other option is to tear out all damage vines, but I found you can't do this in a large vineyard. You will never get rid of the bacteria, just manage for it.


----------

